# Trust training with bonding pouch?



## chrissy87 (Aug 3, 2017)

I plan to make a makeshift bonding pouch out of a fleece blanket - the question is once the rat is in the pouch, do I keep him inside it when I'm sitting down and bonding, or do I let him run out and around? I don't think he'll come back into the pouch if he does get out...


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

If he's willing to stay in the pouch while you sit, then sure, let him stay inside it. But if he wants out, you'll want to let him out. I find that most rats won't want to stay still once they sufficiently trust you (to the point that they don't freeze when touched) if your sitting. To work around this, you can put the rat into the pouch after playtime or take them out of the cage while their sleepy to slip them into the pouch. I've done this with my hoody, and it works exactly the same as a bonding pouch. 

The only other time I use a hoody with my new rats/skittish rats is when In walking around. New/skittish rats are often likely to jump off my shoulder while I walk, and being out in the open terrifies hem. By placing them into the hoody/pouch while walking, they feels safer (and may occasionally poke their heads out, which is adorable!)

Once my rats grow more confident and tame, I find that they prefer to shoulder surf as I walk. But if they get startled or scared by something, they dash into my shirt! I actually affectionately call them my "shirt rats", as the place they seem to feel safest is in my shirt (one of my girls will physically try and lift your shift by biting it and pulling up until you let her in! )

As my tame ratties feel safe in the hoody, they'll sometimes decide to just go and sleep/cuddle in the hoody (if I have it on) during playtime, which is adorable


----------



## chrissy87 (Aug 3, 2017)

thanks for the advice!! I actually got it to work with the fleece blanket thingy! My first rat got kinda annoyed at first, but then really settled down, and even started bruxing/boggling, and cleaning himself on my shoulder!! I felt like crying haha. Then my second (who loves to burrow) took to the pouch like a duck to water! This is a pic of him just chilling happily. Then my third... Did a lot of fear poos. I dont think he's ready for the makeshift pouch yet lol. I might invest in a secondhand hoodie with a pocket like yours, so it can be my designated "rat hoodie"


----------

